

[PPT] VCTips Workshop 2009-11-16 - dennykmiu
http://www.slideshare.net/spacejockeys/vctips-workshop-20091116

======
dennykmiu
While VC’s have become our favorite punching bags, it is important for
entrepreneurs to understand that VC’s are “agents” no different than any other
agent who gets a cut on the transaction. Whereas we are expected to put in our
body-and-soul and our angel investors to invest their own cash, VC is all
about making use of someone else’s money. So unlike us, VC’s financial
interest is coupled with their professional interest, i.e., their career WILL
come before ours. If they are not a partner of their firm, their personal goal
is to make partner and if they are not a managing partner, then their focus is
on raising the next fund and becoming managing partner.

They are not evil. They are simply an agent with different set of priorities.

